# Give me strength...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok so I'm going thru craigslist...some one is selling a 720g 96x48x36, all low iron for $2500.

I WANT IT!!!!!!!!! 

I'm pretty sure the wife would kill me. 

I wonder if I can swap out the 240 for it... its not that much bigger...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow! Pics when it's yours.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Buy it!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Its your wife's lucky day, a swimming pool for her and a tank for you. How can it fail?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

You could always fill it with those cute little skin-cleaning Garra sp. (aka the "dermatologist fish") and call it a home spa treatment  Or, barring that, use it for snorkeling


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy the tank, then tell her you're taking her out shopping. :frusty:


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Go get it


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Its your wife's lucky day, a swimming pool for her and a tank for you. How can it fail?


you do realize that my wife is a expert in the use of very sharp objects right???

Its just not ment to be, I have way more important things to do right now then set up a big tank...

then again, maybe I could use it as a play pen... hmmmm  ( only some of you will get that)


----------

